# Trouble with bags



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

I’m in the “Frank” category, in that I put everything in my pockets and carry around various tool bags. I used tool pouches for to long and use them now ONLY when absolutely necessary. Plus I hate walking around looking like a Christmas Tree.:w00t:
Try pants pockets.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I keep my tools spread out between a Carhartt apron, a Klein pouch, several bags, and a couple boxes and assorted plastic buckets.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I use a Carhartt apron for house roughs. I have my Oxidental Leather pouches for everything else.

Ask any pro contractor about Oxy Leather. They all say the same thing. The BEST!


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I go through a bag a year. I just got all the different color klein zipper bags. They are SWEET. I find it helps to keep stuff in smaller bags in one big bag. Less holes are made by screwdrivers and such. I can categorize stuff in each bag. But as far as working, I'm all aout the pockets, plus the holes i make in my pants ar a good reason for the ole lady to keep the new pants comin in!:thumbup:


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

John said:


> I’m in the “Frank” category, in that I put everything in my pockets and carry around various tool bags. I used tool pouches for to long and use them now ONLY when absolutely necessary. Plus I hate walking around looking like a Christmas Tree.:w00t:
> Try pants pockets.


I watched a coworker catch his toolpouch, fully loaded with everything, on the springs for an attic door. His pants were pulle down in front of the GC. It was hillarious:laughing:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

For me if your tools are not on your not workiing! Although I don't where them in people's home. I hate whacking there walls right in front of the home owners! I where a klein pouch a carpenters bag on the left and a home depot nail apron in front. I also care several other bags for small tools and screws, I have a 1/4 20 bag, a 3/8 bag, a 6 & 8 -32 bag, A bag with all wood srews of varios sizes and a bag of self tappers of various sizes. For commercial work I like to have one of the blue part trays with a handle in the middle and two deep wells onthe sides.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

John said:


> .....:w00t:....Try pants pockets.


I have, and my wife goes nuts repairing all the holes in my pockets! :whistling2:

For now, I use a specially modified 5-gallon bucket.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I use a tech briefcase, they last about a year, BECAUSE I sit on them which works as I sit on the end which supports my big tushie. Then my employees or a customer sees me sitting on it next thing I know they have bent it to HECK.


----------



## bobbyho (Oct 15, 2007)

Try the Veto Pro Pac. I have the mid size for my electrical stuff and the smaller bag for my voice and data stuff. They are expensive but bulletproof. You can see everything you have and they don't flop over with a sharp turn of the truck.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

WOW those veto bags are EXPENSIVE. They look nice but man I just can't justify that.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> WOW those veto bags are EXPENSIVE. They look nice but man I just can't justify that.


Up your hourly rate and youll be fine, you can get the whole set in no time. Oh and dont forget an alarm fro the truck.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

kbsparky said:


> I have, and my wife goes nuts repairing all the holes in my pockets! :whistling2:


Mine does too...plus sometimes I get my tools cleaned for free when the pants are washed. :thumbup:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I use a Klien leather pouch right side, and a Craftsman (I know...) 4-pocket nylon nail pouch left side. Both last for years.


----------



## Jon Thunda (Oct 20, 2007)

I found that the carhartt duck tool pants were the best for my uses. I bought small leather holsters for the pockets to keep the insides from wearing out. Unfortunately this style of pants has been discontinued so I've slowly been getting readjusted to useing a small tool pouch.


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

I put everything in bags. I have about 8 parachut bags for hardware, wire nut, fittings etc. I organize my tools in about 6 small klein bags in a big bag. I have all my power tools in bags. They pack better. I use a pickup, space is tight.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

bigredc222 said:


> I put everything in bags. I have about 8 parachut bags for hardware, wire nut, fittings etc. I organize my tools in about 6 small klein bags in a big bag. I have all my power tools in bags. They pack better. I use a pickup, space is tight.


Just a real bag man huh ?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Marc, have you been able to find better bags now?


----------



## SparkyJeff (Nov 19, 2017)

I just use Huskey bags and Craftsman pouches. They seem to last a few years for me.


----------



## NormousD (Nov 12, 2017)

There's something about the pink leather.. it literally lasts 3x longer than the purple leather and 2x longer than blue and light blue.

Once you go pink, you never go quack.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

MTW said:


> Marc, have you been able to find better bags now?


He hasn’t been logged in here for over a year and a half.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Seems like a recent increase in the resurrection of old threads. I guess thinks are a bit boring these days.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so scared right now...


----------

